# How do you trigger a fog machine



## joker

How do you trigger a fog machine to work with a prop like a monster in the box or similar. I've seen several props (on here and elsewhere) that have a fog machine that works in conjunction with the rest of the prop, but unsure how to do it.

Currently Frank, my Escaping Grave Grabber, has light, sound, and movement that is triggered via a remote controlled power source. If I wanted to add a small fog machine as well I'm not sure how to trigger it. For the fog machine to emit fog it has to be warmed up which requires power. I have a corded remote with a timer for duration and frequency as well as a manual switch for dispensing fog, but how can I trigger to work simultaneously with my light, sound, and movement?


----------



## hpropman

The manual switch is the key. You need to tap two wires off that switch out to a relay (either Mechanical or solid state (preferred)). Make sure that it is not plugged in open the control and see where you can attach the wires and route them out of the case to the relay. make sure that all connections are covered with tape or maybe if the case is large enough you can use wire nuts and tape. here is a picture of the relay circuit for a mechanical relay.









Circuit from this website great info on electronics. This is a good site to start to learn electronics.

http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/trancirc.htm

This is the solid state relay circuit. you only need a resistor to connect a solid state relay. This is the way I would go.









the wires from the switch would be connected on the right and you would only need to send the controller pin high to turn on the relay and the fog machine.

Here is a relay that will work for this application. I have purchased stuff from them before, no worries.

http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16596+RL


----------



## joker

hpropman said:


> The manual switch is the key. You need to tap two wires off that switch out to a relay (either Mechanical or solid state (preferred)). Make sure that it is not plugged in open the control and see where you can attach the wires and route them out of the case to the relay. make sure that all connections are covered with tape or maybe if the case is large enough you can use wire nuts and tape. here is a picture of the relay circuit for a mechanical relay.
> 
> View attachment 490
> 
> 
> Circuit from this website great info on electronics. This is a good site to start to learn electronics.
> 
> http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/trancirc.htm
> 
> This is the solid state relay circuit. you only need a resistor to connect a solid state relay. This is the way I would go.
> 
> View attachment 491
> 
> 
> the wires from the switch would be connected on the right and you would only need to send the controller pin high to turn on the relay and the fog machine.
> 
> Here is a relay that will work for this application. I have purchased stuff from them before, no worries.
> 
> http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16596+RL


Is there not a way to tap into the pc looking plug with a switch? My manual switch on this unit is in the remote. It's a spirit store cheapo fogger.


----------



## hpropman

Joker

I am not familiar with that fog machine. I went to their website and found this one. Is this the unit that you have









If not is the remote a wired remote? If I could see some pictures of the unit it would help. Do you have a multimeter (continuity tester)? You may have to take the remote apart and perform a continuity test between the switch and the connector that you are referring to. Also if it is not a standard plug we may not be able to get a plug to fit into it. We will get this figured out. The best thing to do is to take pictures of the fog machine and remote. If the remote can be opened or unscrewed please take pictures of inside the remote if you can.


----------



## NickG

I used a solid state relay that had a 12v signal controlling a 110v circuit. I got it from MPJA.com - I wired it so that when the prop was triggered (motion detector) and the PC power supply was turned on, it sent 12v to this relay as well as the wiper motor. The relay "jumped" the momentary burst button on the fog machine controller which made the fogger go. (It was plugged into non-switched 110v to keep it hot)

see my MIB thread, which has some pics and a diagram:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7009&page=1


----------



## cqedens137

joker said:


> Is there not a way to tap into the pc looking plug with a switch? My manual switch on this unit is in the remote. It's a spirit store cheapo fogger.


you will have to open up the controller and determine which wires are the trigger for the fogger. usually they have three wires in that plug one is power, second is trigger for fog and third is the indicator for the ready light. post up a picture of the inside of the control and we can help determine which wires to tap into.


----------



## joker

hpropman - it looks similar, but hard to tell from that pick. The unit is still in storage, so I'll go dig it out and try to get some good pics. The remote is wired and where it plugs into the fogger looks like one of those 3 prong cords for a pc or monitor.

I don't have a multi-meter, but could buy/borrow one if needed.

Thanks for you help guys.


----------



## eanderso13

I've got a few of those, Joker. The computer-looking plug thing could be wired to a controller, like a prop-1 or a relay, and you could use the manual switch you have...just cut the whole switch box part off, AFTER you have determined which wires need to be connected to engage the fogger. Then wire those up to the Normally Open contacts of your relay or whatever and program it to engage the fogger at the proper time with the rest of the prop.

Any help?


----------



## joker

eanderso13 said:


> I've got a few of those, Joker. The computer-looking plug thing could be wired to a controller, like a prop-1 or a relay, and you could use the manual switch you have...just cut the whole switch box part off, AFTER you have determined which wires need to be connected to engage the fogger. Then wire those up to the Normally Open contacts of your relay or whatever and program it to engage the fogger at the proper time with the rest of the prop.
> 
> Any help?


Instead of butchering my remote, can I use a pc-style cord and wire my switch/controller to that?

If so, how can I determine which of the two out of the three wires to use?


----------



## hpropman

I do not see why not. But you have to open the control and use a multimeter to test for continuity to the plug socket. You can probably get a computer power cord and cut the plug off (the end that plugs into the electric socket). Find out which wire goes to which socket hole on the plug (the end that goes to the computer) and then match it up with the results of the remote continuity test. You really should buy a meter there are so many in the 20 to 30 dollar range and all you really need are basic features. This one will meet your needs nicely.

Amazon.com: Equus 3320 Auto-Ranging Digital Multimeter: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41NE%[email protected]@[email protected]@41NE%2Bu7DmJL

here is the tiny URL

http://tinyurl.com/573kzp


----------



## eanderso13

What hpropman said! A cheap multimeter is a necessity even for little things like finding out which wire goes where...without blowing stuff up.


----------



## joker

eanderso13 said:


> What hpropman said! A cheap multimeter is a necessity even for little things like finding out which wire goes where...without blowing stuff up.


So I guess trial and error isn't the way to make smoke come out of my prop....lol...just kidding!!


----------



## eanderso13

Oh no...trial and error very well may make smoke come out of your prop...the magic smoke, that when it escapes from something electronic, that thing never works again. ;-)


----------



## cqedens137

eanderso13 said:


> Oh no...trial and error very well may make smoke come out of your prop...the magic smoke, that when it escapes from something electronic, that thing never works again. ;-)


i tell customers that all the time.

"all electric things work on magical smoke and when you let it out it wont work anymore. and no you can't put it back in."


----------



## hpropman

Originally Posted by eanderso13 View Post
Oh no...trial and error very well may make smoke come out of your prop...the magic smoke, that when it escapes from something electronic, that thing never works again. ;-)
i tell customers that all the time.

"all electric things work on magical smoke and when you let it out it wont work anymore. and no you can't put it back in."

LOL true, True - somewhere out there in the big electronic graveyard in the sky there is a chip with my fingerprint permanently etched onto it just before the magic smoke got away. It is a rite of passage all must pass through.


----------



## corner haunt

Wow! great info. Glad I stumbled onto this.


----------



## Fester

Looking on Hauntproject for controller information I came across this page:
http://www.garageofevil.com/tech/prop1_101_rc4_control_fog.php

Tells how to connect the fog machine to the prop-1 relay, but gives a good idea on connecting into the manual remote.


----------



## beelce

I think I'll try this one myself....thanks


----------



## JacksonManor

The 3 prong "computer" style fog controlers usually run on direct A/C to the pump.
The figure below illustrates a "Generic" setup. Essentially you want to complete the circuit between 'wire 1' and 'wire 3'. However I can't tell you which pins are which wire as it can vary between machines.










A little secret trick... Using the "timer" remotes, you can do it in reverse.

+110v => Wire 1
Replace 'Pump' with a standard electrical outlet.

Viola, now you have a 110v A/C outlet that runs on a timer with 'Interval', and 'Duration'. Keep it light though, the controler wont be able to handle a whole lot of power.

Hope this helps.


----------

